# new fixture?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So since I'm getting rid of the old fixture, what or how long do I leave my lights on for my plants to get adjusted? It is a 55W Jalli , on a 15G? Or is there no such thing? Just leave the buggah on for 10-12Hrs a day.
The one I'd seen at LFS had the same fixture on a 15G, and both light were running on them? and the guy told me "if you don't have a big bio load, you won't get algae" which I believe, because I have seen that tank setup for longer than 2 months or more. My boss also said the WPG rule doesn't even matter? Thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would start out with 10 hours daily, no adjustment period needed. I'm thinking that the WPG was made for regular florescents, not power compact. There are many factors in not getting algae like a balance in lighting, C02 & ferts, so the statement your boss made is not entirely true. If you don't have C02 already I hope you are planning on running C02 with 55 watts over a 15G tank.


----------

